# New York furry con?



## Hope4wolves (Mar 23, 2014)

Does anyone know if there are any furry cons in New York City or around there? Or does anyone just want to plan it? Anything from like an hour to an hour and a half away from NYC this summer or fall is fine!


----------



## CallMeCactus (Mar 23, 2014)

Anthro?


----------



## Nashida (Mar 23, 2014)

Wrong section, the spot you want is in this same folder, called 'Conventioneering'. A link for the lazy: http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/33-Conventioneering

Regardless, there's isn't a fur con in New York to the extent of my knowledge. Most upstate NY furs head west to Anthrocon in Pittsburgh, those south head to Fur Affinity United in Whippany, New Jersey. Some do go to New York Comic Con in fursuit though.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Mar 24, 2014)

Nah, like above said you're going to have to either head over to AC or FA:U. 

FAU isn't bad, it's a decently sized con (smaller than AC, FWA and other major cons but still get a nice turn-up). I can't say I'm a big fan of the dragoneer (I think the con was better when it was under different management personally) but he does provide a decent convention. 

You're in the city right ? I'm pretty sure there are a few popular fur meets in Brooklyn, I've been to a couple but I can't really find any solid information on them at the moment, I was invited by a friend and just showed up so I don't think it's as organized as most furmeets. I'll post back here or PM you if I can gather any information on them.


----------

